# Lets play a game..



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Spot whats different about this kitten.










Hint: Look at his front paws.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

It has more nails :whatgoat:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

lots of toes?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

DavyHollow said:


> lots of toes?


Correct! :thumb:

Its called polydactaly (he has an extra toe on both front paws).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is so cute!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Love polydactyl kitties


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh soo cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! Adorable!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Cute! Can he use his "extra" toes as well as his "regular" toes?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

BlueMoonSpot said:


> Cute! Can he use his "extra" toes as well as his "regular" toes?


It makes him walk a little different, doesn't seem to affect his climbing skills though. My Korean blanket is in danger. :sigh:


----------

